# Newborn Alpine Kid - Pic



## Hobby Farm (Jun 9, 2010)

Here are some pics of my the newest member of my herd.  These pics were taken about an hour after she was born.


----------



## mully (Jun 9, 2010)

Wonderful markings, she looks very healthy... all the best with her !!


----------



## glenolam (Jun 9, 2010)

I am in love with your doe too!!!  How beautiful!  I can't get enough of those colors and markings....


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 9, 2010)

Very cute!


----------



## Ranch Girl (Jun 9, 2010)

Adorable


----------



## Ariel301 (Jun 9, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## chandasue (Jun 9, 2010)

How sweet!


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jun 10, 2010)

Very cute!


----------



## warthog (Jun 10, 2010)

Congratulations


----------

